# Shrimp question



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

So now i have a few fish that will only eat shrimp. This is getting costly, does anyone know a cheaper place to buy store shrimp. The ones i buy now are 2.99$ for i think 31? from No frills. Anyone know a cheaper place?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never heard of a fish that only eats shrimp.

Have you tried shrimp pellets?


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Yup, my peacock bass will watch it fall down but wont eat anything but shrimp or feeders.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

neverlookback said:


> Yup, my peacock bass will watch it fall down but wont eat anything but shrimp or feeders.


Stop feeding him for 3 days

On the 4th day toss in a pellet if he eats it toss in a couple more

If he doesn't eat it leave it and wait till the next day

repeat throwing in one pellet a day until he is eating pellets

or

He has starved to death.

I will bet you a extra large timmies he will start eating pellets before the week is up


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Tried that didnt work.

I'm not a big fan of starving my fish anyway

I dont mind feeding him shrimp, i was just wondering if there was a place i could them cheaper.


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, large fish like p bass usually do not eat everyday in the wild. But for cheaper alternatives, maybe you can try some Asian supermarkets?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

neverlookback said:


> I'm not a big fan of starving my fish anyway


Have you ever heard of a Healthy fish starving to death?

If anyone has had a Healthy fish starve to death while trying to feed commercial food please let me know.


----------



## switch (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's what I did to convert one of my guys to eat pellets. Before, all he would eat was feeders. Throw the shrimp one at a time at one spot. Make sure you have his attention and that he's waiting near the top for you to feed him. Do this for a week, then once he's starting to hit the food before it hits the water, try throwing in a pellet. Throw a piece of shrimp then a pellet, then repeat. He might spit the pellet out at first but that just means your one step closer. It's a bit time consuming but patience is a virtue.  

Note** Make sure you have him hitting the shrimp as soon as it hits the water. Good luck!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes the Asian supermarkets have the MP on sale for .99 cents a bag but even at $2.99 is still very cheap compare to BW or BS.
Last month I pickup a 5" Pbass and the previous owner fed only feeders. The second day after I got this Pbass he was eating TetraColor but will not eat MP.


----------

